# Firewall SSH selbst ausgesperrt in ISPConfig 3



## nedodu (6. Aug. 2012)

_Guten Morgen btw. Mittag_ 

Mein Titelchen sagt eigentlich schon was das Problem ist, Firewall aktiviert und vergessen meinen SSH Port einzutragen. Jetzt komm ich nicht mehr rein. Wo muss ich in ISPConfig 3 jetzt was verändern via Rescue System damit ich wieder reinkomme? ISPConfig 3 Kontrollpanel ist gerade unerreichbar, deswegen kann ich da nichts eingeben.

Die bastille-firewall scripts verschob ich von /etc/init.d zu /root/ aber gebracht hat's nicht, kein Plan jetzt mehr warum ich das eigentlich gemacht habe war ja klar... 

ISPConfig 3 letzte Version + Debian letzte Version.

*Danke für alle guten Ideen.*


----------



## Till (6. Aug. 2012)

Dann mach erstaml das Verscheiebnd er bastille firewall rückgängig. Danach deitiert Du einfach die Konfiguurationsdatei in /etc/bastille/ bzw. /etc/Bastille und fügst bei den txp ports Deinen Port hinzu und startest den Server neu.


----------



## nedodu (6. Aug. 2012)

Super, werde ich gleich einmal ausprobieren herzlichen dank! 

Hatte auch kein Plan welchen Effekt ich mir da genau gewünscht habe.


----------



## nedodu (7. Aug. 2012)

*SSH Fragen*

Ich denke ein neuer Thread würde die paar kleinen Fragen wohl nicht so recht rechfertigen.

*1.) Wo wird dieser Eingabeverlauf von SSH auf dem Server via PuTTy gespeichert?*

*2.) Kann man das aufzeichen der Eingaben abschalten?

**3.) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich die letzten Logins via SSH direkt beim einloggen anzeigen zu lassen? *In der Regel steht ja nur das letzte Login, ich würde mir aber gerne die 10 letzten ansehen.


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2012)

1) das hängt von der Shell ab die für den user aktiv ist. Bei der bash Shell ist dies z.B. die Datei .bash_history im Home Verzeichnis des Users.
2) bash-history deaktivieren? - linuxforen.de -- User helfen Usern
3) Alle Logins stehen in /var/log/auth.log


----------

